
S&P 500 erases its loss for the year as stocks rally on reopening optimism - Reedx
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/07/stock-market-futures-open-to-close-news.html
======
svaha1728
This has been a very effective way to transfer huge amounts of public money
from the Fed to the one percent. Not sure it helps the bottom 50 percent in
any way.

~~~
ApolloRising
If you look at the job market, all of a sudden some hiring freezes have been
lifted. I noticed the job posting volume drastically increase as the markets
have rallied. Some industries obviously are still bad, restaurants etc. but
others are starting to reopen and rehire based on market optimism.

